# 1/4" to 1/2" collet adapter for craftsman



## Beast1961 (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi, Ive been looking all over to find an adapter to convert my routers 1/4" collet to accept 1/2" bits. The router is a craftsman commercial router model number 315.17380, can anyone help me? Please don't sudjest a new router, it maybe 13 years old but it still runs great..Thanks in advance, Rick


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Beast1961 said:


> Hi, Ive been looking all over to find an adapter to convert my routers 1/4" collet to accept 1/2" bits. The router is a craftsman commercial router model number 315.17380, can anyone help me? Please don't sudjest a new router, it maybe 13 years old but it still runs great..Thanks in advance, Rick


Hello Rick,

You could check out one of the online places suggested here On Line Shopping or check with Sears to see if they have a 1/2" Collet for your routers. That would be the place to look first if you have not done so already. Unless the inside diameter of the shaft is too small for 1/2" shafts but with them being Commercial Routers Sears should have the Collets you need. 

HTH


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rick, the only way to convert your router to use 1/2" bits is to buy a bit extension. This is a short shaft with a collet on the end. I dont think anybody makes one with a 1/4" shaft and a 1/2" collet. You would have to get the 1/2" x 1/2" extension and have the shaft turned down. I would consider this an unsafe practice. It's too much weight to be supported by the 1/4" collet. This would also lower the bit's "up" position quite a ways. The Craftsman Commercial routers are very nice. I had one and liked the way it performed, but I sold it to a guy just starting out. You really need to bite the bullet on this one and replace the old warrior.


----------

